# RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 252m | 825ft | 72 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

New supertall for Rizhao, in China's Shandong Province.

*Thread on Gaoloumi:* *日照海韵广场 /1#390米86F/2#251米72F在建*

*Render*









*8 September by Gaoloumi user 日照高楼*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, already U/C! According to CTBUH there is only one building over 200m in the city. This is a massive step up for the city.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> nice


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I wonder how many countless, unknown Chinese cities will build supertalls in the next 10 years


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KillerZavatar said:


> wow, already U/C! According to CTBUH there is only one building over 200m in the city. This is a massive step up for the city.


This seems destined to get a height cut, but until then I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume Rizhao is a third our fourth tier chinese city


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a nice looking building. Need something like that here in SLC


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

9/17 by 日照高楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-18 by 日照高楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-01 by 日照高楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-07 by 日照高楼


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

zwamborn said:


> 2020-11-07 by 日照高楼


On Gaoloumi the person who posted this picture said that the 390 meter tower was "floor slab pouring", whereas floor slab pouring was completed for 251 meter towers. Could someone more knowledgeable than myself regarding skyscraper construction, maybe use this information to identify the supertall plot?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> On Gaoloumi the person who posted this picture said that the 390 meter tower was "floor slab pouring", whereas floor slab pouring was completed for 251 meter towers. Could someone more knowledgeable than myself regarding skyscraper construction, maybe use this information to identify the supertall plot?


The foundation is the above photo is for the 390m tower in the back is the 251m tower further advanced


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 19 by 海曲


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 海曲














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

There is only one 252 m - tower-

2021-01-15 by qqbao555

390 m




























251,6 m


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by Tengyuan Design Institute


















































TYDI - TYDI腾远设计-建筑工程设计领域的创新者和引领者







www.tengyuan.com.cn


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Helipad! Good to see


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

日照第一高开建楼！最高390米，86层！前十高楼排名！_广场


项目位于淄博路与威海路交会处，项目计划投资10.8亿元，占地1.7万平方米，建筑面积18万平方米，包括1栋高188米的高品质奢华豪宅和1栋高200米的5A级写字楼及酒店公寓。 兴业万丽海景项目位于青…




www.sohu.com





Posted on Gaoloumi by lj501387499


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-15 by 海曲


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

This things rising pretty fast!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

omg...can a helicopter land inside this hole?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by zxqdragon


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

steady progress


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, structure above the soil


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

双新营旁国企准现房！四周年钜惠倒计时！_城市_颇可,SPC手机摄影大赛2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

are there updates?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @Daniiif, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by Z·L·X


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A couple more photos from Tieba





















海韵广场最新进展【日照城建吧】_百度贴吧


海韵广场最新进展..兄弟们 中建全军出击了！




tieba.baidu.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Haiyun Plaza! It took me 1 year 7 months and 2 weeks to update it but in my defense, decent renderings of this thing are hard to come by:













Haiyun Plaza | 3D Warehouse


The Haiyun Plaza is a complex of skyscrapers under construction in Rizhao, China. Construction started in 2019 and upon its completion in 2024, the three towers will rise 390 m / 1,280 ft, 251.6 m / 825 ft, and 142.6 m / 468 ft.




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 5 by Toxicm🌊


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Jul 13 by rzm1ng


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, above the ground floor


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Superglad to see more third tier cities building supertalls. Rizhao is a major port city in China and has several million inhabitants, of course they deserve a decent skyline. How many supertall cities in Shandong already? I think 4.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> Superglad to see more third tier cities building supertalls. Rizhao is a major port city in China and has several million inhabitants, of course they deserve a decent skyline.


I think Rizhao has a potential to be a second tier city


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)




----------

